# Sound bar



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I did some reaserch to find out all the different manufactures building sound bars now as I have a Wetsounds 10. After my reaserch I ended up ordering the new hifonics Thor 10 and I am really impressed. Sound is great, has led lighting in different colors as well as a map light. Lots of different mounting options included in the box as well.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Is the price comparable to the WS 10. Does it have any more bass than the WS 10?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I got my stereo contact to approve a group buy that I have now on the classifieds for $500 each. I have both the ws10 and this one and the Thor 10 has a fuller sound.


----------

